# How to post a new blog entry



## airwalkrr (Mar 21, 2013)

Okay, I give up. I have searched all over this site and I cannot figure out how to post a new blog entry. Can anyone help?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 21, 2013)

You go to Blogs, and click on "Create New Post".


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 27, 2013)

I apologize if I am being just blind or daft, but I do not see such an option. Are you talking about the "Blogs" tab on the top of the page between "Forums" and "Wiki?"


----------



## Morrus (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, that page.

Could you post a screenshot of what you see on that page?  Maybe there's a permissions error.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 28, 2013)

It's the same for me. When I go on the Blogs tab, it gives me these 3 options: Recent Entries, Most Popular, and Member Blogs.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's a screen shot...


----------



## Rabulias (Mar 29, 2013)

Did you look over to the right?


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 29, 2013)

That button does not seem to appear on my screen.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 29, 2013)

How about now?


----------



## Nagol (Mar 29, 2013)

I couldn't see the button yesterday, but can now.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 29, 2013)

OK, figured it out.  It was set to subscribers only.  I was wondering why, and switched it to all registered users, and immediately we got hit with a hundred or so spam blog entries.  That, I guess, was why.

So I've switched it back; sorry.  I have to find some way of blocking those blog spammers.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 31, 2013)

Edit: Okay. Perhaps require folks to answer an email or a captcha to activate their blog?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 31, 2013)

airwalkrr said:


> Edit: Okay. Perhaps require folks to answer an email or a captcha to activate their blog?




We use both extensively. They don't even slow spambots down these days.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 31, 2013)

Alright. Not a huge deal since I have my blogger.com blog to post to as well. It is just convenient to post my D&D-related stuff to EN World.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 31, 2013)

Morrus said:


> OK, figured it out.  It was set to subscribers only.  I was wondering why, and switched it to all registered users, and immediately we got hit with a hundred or so spam blog entries.  That, I guess, was why.
> 
> So I've switched it back; sorry.  I have to find some way of blocking those blog spammers.



I figured it was something like that.


----------



## MerricB (Apr 8, 2013)

Hmm - I can't post blog entries either, and I'm sure I'm a subscriber.

Any thoughts, Morrus?


----------

